# Possible purchase.



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I have someone coming out next weekend to come look at duchess, and she wants to buy her. If duchess does sell, this is the horse i am going to go try out, hopefully he will still be for sale. He is exactly what im looking for, well broke, 16.0 hands, ready to run the barrel pattern, nice color(i like greys), and he is only 7. I know in the one picture he kinda looks doen hill, its because of the ground, it dips down were his front feet are. I also will put the video up, he lopes nice circles, gives you his face, his stop aint the best, but she pulled on the bit to hard. His price is also dropped to $2,500 (obo) she needs to pay the tax man. I will also include his pedigree, he has nice pedigree. His moms sire, clockers choice, my barrel trainer bred one of her mares to him a long time ago. She loved him, he threw nice babies. Anyways, let me know what you think.
Smoking Illusion - Quarter Horse for Sale in Oakland, Oregon OR (add with the pictures)
Smoking Illusion Quarter Horse (pedigree)




 (video)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He really is what im looking for, i hope duchess will sell, but im not holding my breath. Im not going to e-mail her until duchess sells, i dont want to waste her time, especially if duchess dont sell. He is lazy, but he will run, granted youll have to make him run, but for a person just starting out in barrels, you want a lazier horse, not a wild child lol. I have done barrels before, but never ran them nothing serious. And with him being calmer (lazy) he will be a great start for me, my barrel trainer thinks so to. Let me know what you think, i know those arent the best critique pics, but you still can tell somewhat from them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I would ask for another video. That rider is so in his face, he can't maintain a consistent gait. I had to look hard to tell if he was sound.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

why wouldnt he be sound? I know she is really in his face, but i never saw any unsoundness look to him at all????


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reining girl said:


> why wouldnt he be sound? I know she is really in his face, but i never saw any unsoundness look to him at all????


He's never consistent to be able to tell. The entire ride his head is yanked to the inside of the circle.

I would like to see him moving in a straight line away and back at a walk and a trot.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

If i do sell duchess, i will ask for a video like that. I will of coarse get a vet check, i will always do that no matter what horse i go to look at. I dont think he is unsound, like you said i think its the rider. She is very hard with her hands, she rides her barrels horses like that too when she is running the barrels, she (no offense men) but she rides her barrel horses like a man rides barrel horses lol, if you have ever seen them.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not saying all men that barrel race are bad, but alot of them are. Just my opinion, dont lash out at me. =)


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Bloodlines aren't too awful impressive Three Bars is way back, but the horse is beautiful looks like he needs to soften up a bit but that chick is really riding too much with her hands. Nothing is to say that he wouldn't be a good barrel horse tho. I think they are asking a bit much.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, alot of his bloodlines are older barrel horse bloodlines from back in those days, clockers choice was a race horse si of 95, there just not reall popular bloodlines, but just starting out in barrels, im not looking for the next NFR horse lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

To me pedigree is not a major thing, i mean look at scamper and hot shot, there pedigrees are nothing amazing and look at what they have done. Also, since im just starting out in barrel racing, i just want something that can run the barrel pattern, i dont care if it gets me nothing but 4D times, as long as i learn on it.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good. Well if you are not too worried about pedigree (which is nul becuase he is a gelding) then make sure you let the seller know that you are not paying for names LOL. Funny that her video did not show her lopeing the pattern or something?? Don't get your heart set on anything until you get a chance to ride him : ) Shop carefully : )


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O ya, i am going to shop very carefully. Im gonna offer her a lot less then what she is asking, if i even like him. Im not getting my hopes up. There is a nice horse in that i really like, but he is in Idaho =(. All the horses is like are never here, GRRR!!!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

What is wrong with your mare? Just not something that would be fit for barrel raceing? Just curious is all. Well if you do get additional videos from this person, please post them : )


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She is green and i dont have the time for her. And she would rather be chasing somthing than barrels, she loves cows. And i want her to do something she is going to enjoy.


----------

